# 2º Paphiopedilum insigne Show in Barcelona



## paphiopere (May 24, 2017)

We are preparing the 2nd Exhibition of Paphiopedilum insigne. Yes, strictly. The Associació Catalana d'Amics de les Orquidies (ACAO) is ready to repeat the success or increase it, if possible, of our first exhibition. A multitude of plants belonging to neighbors of the population of Arenys de Mar where they have grown as a garden plant, will be exposed. The exact address is yet to be defined but the city will once again be Arenys de Mar, coastal city of Barcelona.Spain. The date is still to be defined but could be between 16 and 17 December 2017.
The first sample was already published on the web page of Dr. Tanaka's Paphiopedilum :
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/Intoshow/InterOShow/enEuro0Show.html

We will inform you soon about the process and exact location of the population.


----------



## fibre (May 24, 2017)

Only _Paphiopedilum insigne_! Sounds like a crazy show to me.
I really would be interested to see photographs of the 1st exhibition!


----------



## JAB (May 24, 2017)

Agreed Fibre. 
Interesting that is the species you decided to focus on. Any reason why?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2017)

you must take some photos, please


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 25, 2017)

JAB said:


> Agreed Fibre.
> Interesting that is the species you decided to focus on. Any reason why?



A show is an opportunity to draw in the public and maybe convince a few to grow orchids. P. insigne is an easy plant to grow and not too difficult to flower. At least that is my thinking...

I do miss my P. insigne. Wish I could of shoved it in my carry-on luggage when I moved to the US. :sob:


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2017)

I'm expecting there will be some massive specimen plants in full flower which is always a great sight to see. Hopefully you can take some photos.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 27, 2017)

An interesting show in deed.


----------

